# EO's scent in shea butter



## vickgould (Dec 30, 2009)

I do not want to use frangrance oils in my products, only EO's.  My problem is that many oils seem not to be as pungent as I'd hoped.  I end up using a lot AND they don't always smell the way I think they should.  For example juniperberry doesn't smell like a berry at all.  How much should I be using for a 16 oz batch of lotion?  

Also, I'm trying to make a berry blend.  What would you suggest I use?

Thanks.
Vickie


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 31, 2009)

The percentage of essential oils to use in your recipe's depends on what you want to achieve and what EO you want to use. 
http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... .asp?TN=13
For example; cinnamon oil should be used in much saller quanties as lavender or tea tree.

When you choose for EO's; that means you have a limited choice of scents. 
Fruits other than citrus fruits cannot be distilled or pressed to extract scents. 

Juniper berry, like allspice, is not a real berry; it is a seed and has  woodsy, spicy & fresh smell.


----------



## carebear (Dec 31, 2009)

juniper is a evergreen.  you get a woody, piney scent from it.


----------



## vickgould (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link!

And now that you both say so, I DID know that juniperberry was an evergreen.  What a DUH moment.

Vickie


----------

